# Ug help in the form of motivation needed...



## Infinite (Jan 30, 2007)

I have asthma but I have a very strange form of it. First it is excersise induced so it only happens when I move my arms about / chest in lots of stress.

So I've been doing cardio and crunches and went to my first JKD / Kajukenbo class. I did all the drills but when it came to grappling I made it through the submission locks but when it came to riding the mount I could only go half the duration.


Now I stopped MA and everything else because my particular asthma makes my arms go tingly I get disoriented and then ultimately I either throw up or pass out.

I HATE it... I can't stress hate enough the feelings my body gives me are so  evil I'd rather wake up every morning with a hang over to avoid the shaking the cloudy mind and the pacing with anxiety until I finally hit the bathroom.

So I go to my doctor I get preventitive asthma medication. I then get an emergency inhaler. I've beent taking the premetitive stuff for a few days and tonight I had to take my emergency inhaler.

Still it wasn't enough and by the end of class I'm in the bathroom with the sifu asking me what is wrong.

I don't know what to do ... I dont' want to stop again but it seems like facing this isn't working either.

For example I can run 10 miles in a day just fine but 2 minutes an 30 seconds of boxing and I'm in the bathroom.

I will go back to the doctor but I fear this may once again end my MA dreams. 

*sighs*

Trying to be positive.
--Infy.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 30, 2007)

(Disclaimer: I am NOT a doctor and only a doctor can give medical advice regarding the specific treatment for asthma, life threatening or not.)

That being said, you have plenty of options, IMO. Both the arts you mentioned are known for their high-intensity workouts of upper body techniques. Not all MA are thus, and with work, I think you could probably find one (with consultations with your physician) that would suit your specific condition better.

Hope you find something soon - I think you could be pretty good at it, given your interest and commitment to physical conditioning as evidenced by your posted experience.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jan 31, 2007)

I struggled with a (much less severe) case of EIA some years ago.  I guess I don't know your age and you seem to be fairly knowledgable on the subject but I think it is subject to spontaneous remission...that seems to be the case with myself for the most part.

Good luck.


----------

